# Some of the venison sausage



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

Venison/pork 70-30. Polish style, 1" natural casing. Very good!


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 18, 2007)

richtee 

those sausages look great


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sure look better than the ones I made last week .....


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks good Rich!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 18, 2007)

Oooooooooo yummmmmmmmmm lookin real good bro!


----------



## dacdots (Nov 18, 2007)

Richtee,we've never talked much but I like the looks of that sausage.But then I really like sausages.


----------



## goat (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice looking sausage Rich!!


----------



## chadpole (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking sausages,Rich!  Like your new ativar too,LOL!


----------

